
Braid Particle System Revision (part 1) - mmastrac
http://number-none.com/blow/blog/programming/2016/07/07/braid_particles_1.html
======
NinoScript
Jonathan Blow always has interesting things to say. I love watching his
YouTube channel about his programming language too

